# Nancy from hollyoaks



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Is it just me that would absolutely tear her a new one?

View attachment 167117


View attachment 167118


View attachment 167119


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd let her load up on her little pills, then wait.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

she looks a bit like your misses in the Avi


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Love the way she had a massive tattoo all round her shoulder/arm. Then one day it was gone lol.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> she looks a bit like your misses in the Avi


Oh yeah, she does in that pic.

Would trade mrs/10


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Yep, would definitely smash. I'd give her the best 20 seconds of her life.


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

I used to **** over her going down on the slutty sister from that other family. Raw, no lube.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

What!? She's a dog! Now sinead on the other hand....


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pointer21 said:


> I used to **** over her going down on the slutty sister from that other family. Raw, no lube.


I remember when she was a teenager in her little emo outfits, that's when it started. Now she's a teacher

View attachment 167125


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Its all about Sasha for me


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Absolute munter, that picture flatters her.


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

I'd crawl a mile across broken glass just to put a matchstick in her poo


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

Wheyman said:


> Its all about Sasha for me



View attachment 167126


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

View attachment 167127


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

omgz stunning, say whatttt


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

welshman said:


> I'd crawl a mile across broken glass just to put a matchstick in her poo


I'd feltch Gary glitters cum out of a 12 year old veitnamese boys anoos just to sniff her fanny through a straw after she's done a 12 mile charity bike ride on a hot august bank holiday


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

IC1 said:


> omgz stunning, say whatttt


inb4 tekkers saying 'whats your point'


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

In before Wheyman mocks her and then gets his comeuppance!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Never seen the appeal, she looks like a little demon pixie.

All the McQueen sisters would get it, right up the bumholey.


----------



## miketipping (Jul 24, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> Its all about Sasha for me


she is fit as f**k


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Pointer21 said:


> View attachment 167127


fuark brah


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

IC1 said:


> omgz stunning, say whatttt


He's from margate remember 80% of the birds look like that down there !!!


----------



## f0xy (Mar 7, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'd feltch Gary glitters cum out of a 12 year old veitnamese boys anoos just to sniff her fanny through a straw after she's done a 12 mile charity bike ride on a hot august bank holiday


Wow


----------



## Varenagan (Sep 11, 2014)

Sienna is hotter than Nancy.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IC1 said:


> omgz stunning, say whatttt


is she going to, or coming from the dentist?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

banzi said:


> is she going to, or coming from the dentist?


yes


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> inb4 tekkers saying 'whats your point'


Was gonna say that but my battery died lol. Looks fit to me


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> is she going to, or coming from the dentist?


What's wrong with her teeth? They are perfect


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

Is this Tekkers or the test/tren talking? She's rough as toast (in the second pic anyway, first just average)



IGotTekkers said:


> Was gonna say that but my battery died lol. Looks fit to me


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> Its all about Sasha for me


I'm with you there!!!!!

Ruby would be a good shout as well

View attachment 167148


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> What's wrong with her teeth? They are perfect


If she had a white one she would have a set of snooker balls.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> If she had a white one she would have a set of snooker balls.


lmfao


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

jimbo83 said:


> Is this Tekkers or the test/tren talking? She's rough as toast (in the second pic anyway, first just average)


Havnt jabbed in a couple weeks mate


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> Its all about Sasha for me


She mings hard imo


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

There's some fussy ****ers on here..

I'm with you Tekkers, she's second to Cindy tho..


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm on 1G of test so there is no such thing as an ugly bird to me right now..


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Pointer21 said:


> In before Wheyman mocks her and then gets his comeuppance!


I felt a bit sorry for Wheyman in the end, the women on here are brutal lol..!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Archaic said:


> I felt a bit sorry for Wheyman in the end, the women on here are brutal lol..!


If your going to mock someone's look/body on a bodybuilding forum full of award winning bodies and tekkers you wanna hope your not fat with a pedo tash


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Nancy is a munter... I'd absolutely destroy this one though

View attachment 167158


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Nancy is a munter... I'd absolutely destroy this one though
> 
> View attachment 167158


Winner !


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Think this thread is proof you're blind!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2015)

View attachment 167159


More of a Myra man myself. Corr I'd smash the **** out of it


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I saw Nancy in Alton Towers a few years back, would bang, hard.

Ruby is the one though.....


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Wheyman said:


> Its all about Sasha for me


Met her at a Secret Party Project a few years ago, had a good laugh with her and hands down one of the most beautiful girls I've ever seen in person. No joke, she is just stunning!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm very much a boob man, so apart from the man face, this bird was awesome as well:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> I'm very much a boob man, so apart from the man face, this bird was awesome as well:


Yeah I'd impregnate her aswell


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Debbie Dean (Jodie Albert) was always my fave..... Had a proper thing for that girl who was in the wheelchair in it a few years ago too


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Pointer21 said:


> View attachment 167126


Thats where ive seen her!!! ive watched game of thrones for ****ing months thinking "ive seen her in something i swear i have" cheers mate haha


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

AlexB18 said:


> Thats where ive seen her!!! ive watched game of thrones for ****ing months thinking "ive seen her in something i swear i have" cheers mate haha


 There are like 5 ex Hollyoaks cast members on the show. The one Khaleshi locks in the vault with the black guy, Greyworm the warrior with no testicles. Sasha etc.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Out of all the girls to pick... :confused1:

I could walk down to Tesco right now and find a girl I'd pick over Nancy (would still bang though lol).


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

I used to like the psycho in Hollyoaks that used to play the daughter of that frilly haired bloke in eastenders in the 90s. Hollyoaks has had plenty of fine talent over the years.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Tamryn Payne.. no idea who she was in Hollyoaks but when she left I stopped watching. 

View attachment 167173


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Colhoun1993 said:


> He's from margate remember 80% of the birds look like that down there !!!


Now that is complimentary...the majority are worse with no teeth! And wear dirty grey bras in summer...not good.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Y'all watching hollyoaks...jeez... :nono:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Now that is complimentary...the majority are worse with no teeth! And wear dirty grey bras in summer...not good.


There also some quality birds around here. Some girls pride themselves on their dick sucking ability


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Now that is complimentary...the majority are worse with no teeth! And wear dirty grey bras in summer...not good.


Very true most of the people look like theyve appeared in the wrong turn films !!!


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

nancy looks like a ****ing ugly horror

id plough into that Mercedes doh


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i'd do it, also Sally summerbay
View attachment 167190


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Khaos said:


> i'd do it, also Sally summerbay
> View attachment 167190


I used to hate that self righteous old slag


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Now that is complimentary...the majority are worse with no teeth! .





IGotTekkers said:


> There also some quality birds around here. Some girls pride themselves on their dick sucking ability


that's dedication mate

burd's having their teeth out so they can suck better...

i'm impressed and away to book a holliday in Margate  :thumbup1:

cheers shaun


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Montana manning - can't remember the name of the character she played


----------



## bassjacka (Feb 17, 2015)

To be fair, she aint to bad in this pic! I'd smash it!

View attachment 167191


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

I prefer that mixed race chic on the first page although she looked plain next to khalisi in game of thrones, but khalisi is perfection.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

View attachment 167195


@comfla has done worse


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

an ex hollyoaks babe trains at my gym ....

View attachment 167192


she played carol singer , must have been around christmas time :lol:

also had a winner of the old gladiators train here , she came all the way from wales as we were working on a tv project together ...

View attachment 167193
View attachment 167194
View attachment 167196


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

View attachment 167197


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> an ex hollyoaks babe trains at my gym ....
> 
> View attachment 167192
> 
> ...


don't let merkle near her, she will be putty


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> don't let merkle near her, she will be putty


mate they cant get in when merks is in , he fills the gym .


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> mate they cant get in when merks is in , he fills the gym .


must be those huge balls taking up all the space

needs to empty them


----------



## Varenagan (Sep 11, 2014)

What a babe:

View attachment 167199


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

bassjacka said:


> To be fair, she aint to bad in this pic! I'd smash it!
> 
> View attachment 167191


i can still see a pig under all that airbrushing mate

i would plough fingers deep into her swollen baby crater whilst receiving some deep throat for sure


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

It was all about Gemma Atkinson back in the day :bounce:


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> That is all


dannng she is my current favorite. i would :tt2: her (())


----------



## f0xy (Mar 7, 2013)

View attachment 167203


View attachment 167204


These 2 and Grace Black are my top 3 of the most recent episodes


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> There also some quality birds around here. Some girls pride themselves on their dick sucking ability


Well without teef job gotta be easier right


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

the wee man said:


> that's dedication mate
> 
> burd's having their teeth out so they can suck better...
> 
> ...


They won't do u buddy....shaun is far too posh a name for margate.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> They won't do u buddy....shaun is far too posh a name for margate.


could always go by my middle names..

" the cvnt "

should fit in a lot better that way 

could also get Tekkers to write me a cv

cheers shaun


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

the wee man said:


> could always go by my middle names..
> 
> " the cvnt "
> 
> ...


Suits u sir :thumbup1:


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Suits u sir :thumbup1:


why thank you,kind Miss

cheers shaun


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sub-Zero said:


> It was all about Gemma Atkinson back in the day :bounce:


This bird. I would suck her boyfriends cock just so i could taste the remnants of her vaginal fluids.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> This bird. I would suck her boyfriends cock just so i could taste the remnants of her vaginal fluids.


Sick fvck lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> Louise was the one


She was my fav as well.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> She was my fav as well.


But where was breast?


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> She was my fav as well.


Seen her in game of thrones?


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Frankie


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> But where was breast?


Who cares she's fit as



IC1 said:


> Seen her in game of thrones?


No mate, keep meaning to start watching it.


----------



## adnansrome (Mar 9, 2015)

Wheyman said:


> she looks a bit like your misses in the Avi


?????


----------



## adnansrome (Mar 9, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> I remember when she was a teenager in her little emo outfits, that's when it started. Now she's a teacher
> 
> View attachment 167125


?????


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Am I unwell?


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Jorgie Porter is unbelievable. By far and away the hottest girl on the show.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

IC1 said:


> omgz stunning, say whatttt


Isn't that Fred the weatherman?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Is it just me that would absolutely tear her a new one?
> 
> View attachment 167117
> 
> ...


shes minging.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

superpube said:


> Am I unwell?


very much so, we all know its all about lois griffin from family guy

fukking redheads man :wub:


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> It was all about Gemma Atkinson back in the day :bounce:


She's starting in Emmerdale soon! I've already told my missus to let me know when she starts :thumb:

This one in corry is the best out of all the soaps...


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

vtec_yo said:


> Jorgie Porter is unbelievable. By far and away the hottest girl on the show.


+1

Shes got that 'could suck a golf ball through a hosepipe' look.

Dirty bish


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

This one in corry is the best out of all the soaps...










Fcuk me, why have I never seen her before? Might have to start watching Corrie.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

adnansrome said:


> ?????


?????


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Andy0902 said:


> She's starting in Emmerdale soon! I've already told my missus to let me know when she starts :thumb:
> 
> This one in corry is the best out of all the soaps...


The bird from corrie is stunning, good choice:thumbup1:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> This one in corry is the best out of all the soaps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


think she's quitting soon mate lol


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

zyphy said:


> think she's quitting soon mate lol


pls say its to do porn


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> pls say its to do porn


she's becoming my personal assistant bro

one can dream


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Not for me

The nurse that's bangin the two brothers is nice, seen her out in town awhile back


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

zyphy said:


> she's becoming my personal assistant bro
> 
> one can dream


i'd love her to assist my cock into her vajayjay and bum hole


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> i'd love her to assist my cock into her vajayjay and bum hole


join the queue brah


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

seandog69 said:


> i'd love her to assist my cock into her vajayjay and bum hole


Just think, little ginger chesney has tapped that. Haha

I'm pretty sure she's off to America to do1 films. Hoping for topless scenes! Does that sound pervey? Fvck it!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

seandog69 said:


> very much so, we all know its all about lois griffin from family guy
> 
> fukking redheads man :wub:


No no no. Ginger is a massive turn off.

Would have Meg over lois.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

superpube said:


> No no no. Ginger is a massive turn off.
> 
> Would have Meg over lois.


negged


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

seandog69 said:


> negged


Oooh you bitch!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

superpube said:


> Oooh you bitch!


deal with it, stop liking different things from me :cursing:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

seandog69 said:


> deal with it, stop liking different things from me :cursing:


If i find out that you don't pick your nose, we gonna fall out


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

superpube said:


> If i find out that you don't pick your nose, we gonna fall out


does it HAVE to be mine?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

seandog69 said:


> does it HAVE to be mine?


snacking on someone elses nasal fruit is just a bit nasty mate.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

superpube said:


> snacking on someone elses nasal fruit is just a bit nasty mate.


so youre saying......yes....?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

seandog69 said:


> so youre saying......yes....?


Now that your (and @Pointer21 who is blatantly the bottom in your relationship) futile attemps at cyberbullying me by negging me into a deep and dark depression has been foiled, I can say with confidence, no. But nothing wrong with eating your own.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Feel free to translate the above post into english.


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

superpube said:


> Now that your (and @Pointer21 who is blatantly the bottom in your relationship) futile attemps at cyberbullying me by negging me into a deep and dark depression has been foiled, I can say with confidence, no. But nothing wrong with eating your own.


 I am his wilson to his tom hanks castaway beard


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Pointer21 said:


> I am his wilson to his tom hanks castaway beard


That's quite sweet actually. You make a cute couple.


----------

